# anyone know what this piece is called?



## shinbob (May 20, 2011)

http://www.rte.ie/player/#v=1098819

it starts around 20 seconds in thanks


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Does not sound like classical. It's definitely piano music written by some contemporary.


----------

